# Conditioning foods, and allergies, multiple Q's



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been feeding freeze dried bloodworms for quite a while and sometimes i'd itch a little or sneeze, and now petsmart has frozen foods so i got some frozen bloodworms and it's even worse. ive never been allergic to anything until now, i was wondering if it's more likely my allergic reactions would become worse, which ive heard of happening a lot, or if i'd become immune eventually. it's not like i'm eating them so i my throat isnt going to close up, so i'm just gonna deal with it. i found a hive once on my arm.

Also, when conditioning fish to breed i know live foods increase your chances by alot, but do they have to be alive? or could they be frozen, probably a dumb question, does the live chase stimulate breeding? or just that it's more of their natural food during the breeding season. fatty or meaty foods like pellets and freeze dried foods have gotten some nice breeding colors out of many of my fish, but the gouramis will become colored and territorial, but wont build nests, and ive heard because they need live foods.

thanks.

edit: hmmm, this question seems to be off topic, or on topic, which is off-topic of the off-topic section, which would be on topic and shoulda been posted somewhere else, i see there isnt a food section anymore (good because too many sections is bad) so i stuck this post here. sorry


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

frozen is a good conditioning food. I try not to feed live too much anymore as it's very easy to introduce bad juju into your tank that way. I haven't heard anything that would lead me to believe that "live" stimulates spawning. I know a good regimine for a couple weeks before spawning (when you notice the female starting to get heavy) increases egg size fertility and fry health. And that a change like say a 50% water change or leave the lights on longer one day can stimulate fish that are being "stubborn" to spawn


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Frozen foods are a good conditioning foood. A lot of people seem to be allergic to blood worms. Some people have to wear rubber gloves to handle them.


RC


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Bloodwworms and I seem to be alergic too. i have learned to feed the freeze dried using my 10 inch planting tweeter and not to touch frozen ones but after dfrosyong and rinsing- I use a spoon.

Live foods are definitely a superior conditioning food. i have a spawning group of 5 sterbais. When i condition them with live red worms I get 150+ eggs but when I use frozen blood worms I get about 30 eggs.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I was actually just looking at red worms on ab. and white worms.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Go with grindal worms instead of whiteworms. They tolerate a wider variety of temperatures and reproduce much quicker. Easy to culture. I left 2 cultures dormant for 3 months. Added some gerbers baby cereal and sprayed the culture with water. They were ready to harvest 4 days later.


----------

